# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  सावन के गीत

## sunilkgarg

मित्रों सावन का महिना रोमांस का महीना इस सुत्र में इस रोमांस के महीने के कुछ गीत पेश कर रहा हुँ उम्मीद है आपको पसंद आऐंगे

----------


## sunilkgarg

सावन के झूले पड़े, (तुम चले आओ \- ४) 

आँचल ना छोड़े मेरा, पागल हुई है पवन 
अब क्या करूं मैं जतन, धड़के जिया जैसे, पंछी उड़े 

दिल ने पुकारा उन्हे, यादों के परदेस से 
आती है जो देख के, हम उस डगर पे हैं कबसे खड़े 

जब हम मिले पिया, तुम कितने नादान थे 
हम कितने अन्जान थे, बाली उमरिया में, नैना लड़े

----------


## sunilkgarg

: रिम झिम के तराने लेके आयी बरसात
रफ़ी:	याद आये किसी से वो पहली मुलाक़ात ) \- २

(गीता: भीगे तन मन पड़े रस की फुहार
रफ़ी:	प्यार का सन्देसा लायी बरखा बहार ) \- २
गीता:	मैं ना बोलूँ, मैं ना बोलूँ आँखें करें अँखियों से बात
रफ़ी:	रिम झिम के तराने लेके आयी बरसात

(रफ़ी:	सुनके मतवाले काले बादलों का शोर
गीता:	रूम झूम घूम घूम नाचे मन का मोर ) \- २
रफ़ी:	सपनों का साथी चल रहा मेरे साथ
गीता:	रिम झिम के तराने लेके आयी बरसात
रफ़ी:	याद आये किसी से वो पहली मुलाक़ात
दोनो:	रिम झिम के तराने लेके आयी बरसात

(गीता: जब मिलते हो तुम तो छूटें दिल के तार
रफ़ी:	मिलने को तुम से मैं क्यों था बेक़रार ) \- २
गीता:	रह जाती है, रह जाती है क्यों होठों तक आके दिल की बात
रफ़ी: रिम झिम के तराने लेके आयी बरसात
गीता: याद आये किसी से वो पहली मुलाक़ात
दोनो: रिम झिम के तराने लेके आयी बरसात!

----------


## sunilkgarg

(देखो ज़रा देखो बरखा की झड़ी 
तन को भिगोए बूँदों की लड़ी ) \- २

मौसम सुहाना है क्या आशिकाना है 
बजने लगी है टिक टिक दिल की घड़ी 
देखो ज़रा ...

थोड़ी सी बेचैनी थोड़ा नशा 
आने लगा है मुझे तो मज़ा 
घुँघरू बजाती है चँचल हवा 
ना ज़ाने सावन की नीयत है क्या 
मुझको सम्भालो मुश्किल है बड़ी 
देखो ज़रा ...

लल्ला ...

महके नज़ारे सुहानी डगर 
मैं बेखबर ना मुझे कुछ खबर 
हो अन्जानी चाहत का अहसास है 
भीगे लबों पे नयी प्यास है 
फिसले कदम कैसे रहूँ मैं खड़ी 
देखो ज़रा ...

मौसम सुहाना है क्या आशिकाना है 
बजने लगी है टिक टिक दिल की घड़ी 
(देखो ज़रा देखो बरखा की झड़ी 
तन को भिगोए बूँदों की लड़ी ) \- २

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: मिलन (1967)
Music By: लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल
Lyrics By: आनंद बक्षी
Performed By: मुकेश, लता मंगेशकर

सावन का महीना, पवन करे सोर
सावन का महीना, पवन करे शोर
पवन करे सोर
पवन करे शोर
अरे बाबा शोर नहीं, सोर, सोर, सोर
पवन करे सोर, हाँ!
जियारा रे झूमे ऐसे, जैसे बनमा नाचे मोर

राम गजब ढाए ये पुरवैया
नैया संभालो कित खोये हो खिवैया
होय पुरवैया के आगे चले ना कोई जोर
जियारा रे झूमे...

मौजवा करे क्या जाने हमको इसारा
जाना कहाँ है पूछे नदिया की धारा
मरजी है तुम्हारी ले जाओ जिस ओर
जियारा रे झूमे...

जिनके बलम बैरी गए हैं बिदेसवा
आये हैं लेके उनके प्यार का संदेसवा
कारी मतवारी घटाएं घनघोर
जियारा रे झूमे...

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: चुपके चुपके (1975)
Music By: एस.डी.बर्मन
Lyrics By: आनंद बक्षी
Performed By: लता मंगेशकर

अब के सजन सावन में
आग लगेगी बदन में
घटा बरसेगी, मगर तरसेगी नज़र
मिल न सकेंगे दो मन
एक ही आँगन में
अब के सजन सावन...

दो दिलों के बीच खड़ी कितनी दीवारें
कैसे सुनूँगी मैं पिया प्रेम की पुकारें
चोरी चुपके से तुम लाख करो जतन, सजन
मिल न सकेंगे दो मन...

इतने बड़े घर में नहीं एक भी झरोंखा
किस तरह हम देंगे भला दुनिया को धोखा
रात भर जगाएगी ये मस्त-मस्त पवन, सजन
मिल न सकेंगे दो मन..

तेरे मेरे प्यार का ये साल बुरा होगा
जब बहार आएगी तो हाल बुरा होगा
कांटे लगाएगा ये फूलों भरा चमन, सजन
मिल न सकेंगे दो मन...

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: क्रीयेचर 3D (2014)
Music By: टोनी कक्कर
Lyrics By: टोनी कक्कर
Performed By: अरिजीत सिंह

मोहब्बत बरसा देना तू, सावन आया है
तेरे और मेरे मिलने का, मौसम आया है

सबसे छुपा के तुझे सीने से लगाना है
प्यार में तेरे हद से गुज़र जाना है
इतना प्यार किसी पे, पहली बार आया है
मोहब्बत बरसा देना तू...

क्यूँ एक पल की भी जुदाई सही जाए ना
क्यूँ हर सुबह तू मेरी सांसों में समाये ना
आजा ना तू मेरे पास, दूंगा इतना प्यार मैं
कितनी रात गुज़ारी है, तेरे इंतज़ार में
कैसे बताऊँ जज़्बात ये मेरे
मैंने खुद से भी ज़्यादा तुझे चाहा है
सब कुछ छोड़ के आना तू, सावन आया है
तेरे और मेरे मिलने का...

भीगे भीगे तेरे लब, मुझको कुछ कहते हैं
दिल है खुश मेरा के खयाल एक जैसे हैं
रोको ना अब खुद को यूँ, सुन लो दिल की बात को
ढल जाने दो शाम और आ जाने दो रात को
कितना हसीं ये लम्हा है, किस्मत से मैंने चुराया है
आज की रात न जाना तू, सावन आया है
तेरे और मेरे मिलने का,,,

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: महबूबा (1976)
Music By: आर.डी.बर्मन
Lyrics By: आनंद बक्षी
Performed By: लता मंगेशकर, किशोर कुमार

मेरे नैना सावन भादो, फिर भी मेरा मन प्यासा

ऐ दिल दीवाने, खेल है क्या जाने
दर्द भरा ये गीत कहाँ से, इन होठों पे आए
दूर कहीं ले जाए 
भूल गया क्या, भूल के भी है, मुझको याद जरा सा
फिर भी मेरा...

बात पुरानी है, एक कहानी है
अब सोचूं तुम्हें याद नहीं है, अब सोचू नहीं भूले
वो सावन के झूले 
रुत आए, रुत जाए देकर झूठा एक दिलासा
फिर भी मेरा...

बरसों बीत गए, हमको मिले बिछड़े 
बिजुरी बनकर गगन पे चमकी बीते समय की रेखा
मैंने तुमको देखा 
मन संग आँख मिचौली खेले, आशा और निराशा
फिर भी मेरा...

घुँघरू की छमछम, बन गयी दिल का गम
डूब गया दिल यादों में उभरी बेरंग लकीरें
देखो ये तस्वीरें 
सूने महल में नाच रही है अब तक इक रक्कासा
फिर भी मेरा...

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: जीवन मृत्यु (1970)
Music By: लक्ष्मीकांत-प्यारेलाल
Lyrics By: आनंद बक्षी
Performed By: लता मंगेशकर, मो.रफ़ी

झिलमिल सितारों का आँगन होगा
रिमझिम बरसता सावन होगा
ऐसा सुंदर सपना अपना जीवन होगा
झिलमिल सितारों का...

प्रेम की गली में इक छोटा सा घर बनाएंगे
कलियाँ ना मिले ना सही काँटों से सजाएंगे
बगिया से सुंदर वो बन होगा
रिमझिम बरसता सावन होगा...

तेरी आँखों से सारा संसार मैं देखूँगी
देखूँगी इस पार या उस पार मैं देखूँगी
नैनों को तेरा ही दर्शन होगा
रिमझिम बरसता सावन होगा...

फिर तो मस्त हवाओं के हम झोके बन जाएंगे
नैना सुन्दर सपनों के झरोखे बन जाएंगे
मन आशाओं का दर्पण होगा
रिमझिम बरसता सावन होगा...

रोएंगी ये आँखें फिर भी मैं तो मुस्कुराऊँगी
दुःख के तूफ़ानों से भी मैं ना घबराऊँगी
जब साथ मेरे मेरा साजन होगा
रिमझिम बरसता सावन होगा...

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: मेरा गाँव मेरा देश (1971)
Music By: लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल
Lyrics By: आनंद बक्षी
Performed By: लता मंगेशकर, मो.रफ़ी

कुछ कहता है ये सावन
क्या कहता है
शाम-सवेरे दिल में मेरे
तू रहता है, तू रहता है
कुछ कहते है ये बदली
क्या कहती है
शाम-सवेरे दिल में मेरे
तू रहती है, तू रहती है
रिमझिम गाता है पानी
क्यूँ गाता है
प्रीत में साजन, गीत ये जीवन
बन जाता है, बन जाता है

फिर आई पुरवाई
क्यूँ आयी है
सजनी तेरा प्रेम संदेसा ये लाई है
भीगी-भीगी रातों में
क्या होता है
नींद न हाय, हमको हाय
जग सोता है, जग सोता है

खिलती है कब कलियाँ
कब खिलती हैं
तेरी अँखियाँ, मेरी अँखियाँ जब मिलती हैं
छम-छम बजती है पायल
कब बजती है
प्रेम के पथ पर, रूप को ठोकर
जब लगती है, जब लगती है

धक-धक करता है ये दिल
क्यूँ करता है
लोग न सुन लें, प्यार की बातें
मन डरता है
अरे जाते हैं परदेसी
क्यूँ जाते हैं
दूर अकेले, देस के मेले
याद आते हैं, याद आते हैं
झर-झर बहता है झरना
क्यूँ बहता है
आई जवानी, रुत मस्तानी
ये कहता है, ये कहता है
कुछ कहता है ये सावन...

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: जब वी मेट (2007)
Music By: प्रीतम , संदेश शाडिल्य
Lyrics By: इरशाद कामिल
Performed By: उस्ताद रशीद खान

आओगे जब तुम ओ साजना
अंगना फूल खिलेंगे
बरसेगा सावन झूम झूमके
दो दिल ऐसे मिलेंगे

नैना तेरे कजरारे हैं, नैनों पे हम दिल हारे हैं
अनजाने ही तेरे नैनों ने वादे किए कई सारे हैं
साँसों की ले मद्धम चलें, तोसे कहे
बरसेगा सावन...

चंदा को ताकूँ रातों में, है ज़िन्दगी तेरे हाथों में
पलकों पे झिलमिल तारें हैं, आना भरी बरसातों में
सपनों का जहाँ, होगा खिला खिला
बरसेगा सावन...

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: अमर प्रेम (1971)
Music By: आर.डी.बर्मन
Lyrics By: आनंद बक्षी
Performed By: किशोर कुमार



चिंगारी कोई भड़के, तो सावन उसे बुझाये
सावन जो अगन लगाये, उसे कौन बुझाये
पतझड़ जो बाग़ उजाड़े, वो बाग़ बहार खिलाये
जो बाग़ बहार में उजड़े, उसे कौन खिलाये

हमसे मत पूछो कैसे, मंदिर टूटा सपनों का
लोगों की बात नहीं है, ये क़िस्सा है अपनों का
कोई दुश्मन ठेस लगाये, तो मीत जिया बहलाये
मन मीत जो घाव लगाये,
उसे कौन मिटाये...

ना जाने क्या हो जाता, जाने हम क्या कर जाते
पीते हैं तो ज़िन्दा हैं, न पीते तो मर जाते
दुनिया जो प्यासा रखे, तो मदिरा प्यास बुझाये
मदिरा जो प्यास लगाये,
उसे कौन बुझाये...

माना तूफाँ के आगे, नहीं चलता ज़ोर किसी का
मौजों का दोष नहीं है, ये दोष है और किसी का
मझधार में नैय्या डोले, तो माझी पार लगाये
माझी जो नाव डुबोए,
उसे कौन बचाये...

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: कहो ना प्यार है (2000)
Music By: राजेश रौशन
Lyrics By: सावन कुमार टाक
Performed By: कुमार सानू

चाँद सितारे फूल और खुश्बू ये तो सारे पुराने हैं
ताज़ा-ताज़ा कली खिली है हम उसके दीवाने हैं
अरे काली घटाएं बरखा सावन
ये तो सब अफसाने हैं
ताज़ा-ताज़ा कली...

अंदाज़ है उसके नए-नए, है नया-नया दीवानापन
पहनाके ताज जवानी का, हंसके लौट गया बचपन
गीत ग़ज़ल सब कल की बातें
उसके नए तराने हैं
ताज़ा-ताज़ा कली...

है रूप में इतना सादापन, तो कितना सुन्दर होगा मन
बिन गहनें और श्रृंगार बिना, वो तो लगती है दुल्हन
काजल बिंदिया कंगन झुमके
ये तो गुज़रे ज़माने हैं
ताज़ा-ताज़ा कली...

----------


## MahaThug

Movie/Album: दहक (1999)
Music By: आदेश श्रीवास्तव
Lyrics By: मजरूह सुलतानपुरी
Performed By: हरीहरन, साधना सरगम

सावन बरसे, तरसे दिल क्यो ना निकले घर से दिल
बरखा मे भी दिल प्यासा है, ये प्यार नही तो क्या है
देखो कैसे बेकरार है भरे बाजार मे
यार एक यार के इंतज़ार मे

एक मोहब्बत का दीवाना, ढूंढता सा फिरे
कोइ चाहत का नजराना, दिलरुबा के लिए
छमछम चले पागल पवन आये मजा भीगे बालम
भीगे बालम फिसले कदम बरखा बहार मे

एक हसीना इधर देखो कैसी बेचैन है
रास्तेपर लगे कैसे, उस के दो नैन है
सच पूछीये तो मेरे यार, दोनो के दिल बेईख्तियार
बेईख्तियार, है पहली बार, पहली बहार मे

----------


## superidiotonline

Whoops! ठण्ड के मौसम में सावन के गीत? जैसे बेमौसम बरसात! कौन मज़ा लेगा? फिर भी पेश करते हैं सावन पर एक सुपरहिट गीत 'सावन को आने दो' फ़िल्म से-

----------


## MahaThug

ईस बार दो दक्षिण भारत में भी बेमौसम बरसात हो रही है।

----------


## superidiotonline

वो तो है.. मगर दक्षिण का सीजन ही ऐसा है। दिसम्बर तक पानी बरसता है।

----------


## MahaThug

तभी तो हमने सोचा की चलो सावन के गीत गुनगुनाते है।

----------


## superidiotonline

ये बड़ी अच्छी कायदे की बात सोची आपने। चलिए इस बात पर गोल्फ खेलते हैं। बाल आप लेते आइएगा। स्टिक हमारे पास है।

----------

